# Current 622 Audio and Video issues



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

I have it on good knowledge that a fix or new release is coming for these issues. They have definitely been monitoring this forum and for the most part, the fixes are just about finished. So be patient as hopefully this will all be resolved soon. Then what will you have to talk about?


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

Isn't that swell. Nevermind for all the folks that already have one that would love to see the issues fixed.. but you mean all those folks that wont be gettin one for a month or 2 yet.. like say the 921/942 users for example, will be able to just "plug and play" theirs with nary a glitch from day 1?

Well now, wouldnt that just leave some of those people in utter disbelief.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

I am referring to all units out their.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

So far I have some days with no problem and some with 2 reboots. When it does reboot the noise startles and annoys me and I miss about 4 minutes of TV. OTOH, I've had use of my 622 for a week and the DVR function has already become something I never want to live without. Given the choice of waiting, perhaps for months, for a perfect unit or having it now with the annoyance of occassional brief outages, give me the unit now. And if, as has been posted several times, it only takes a software upgrade to fix, I'll be very satisfied.


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

Jeff McClellan said:


> I have it on good knowledge that a fix or new release is coming for these issues. They have definitely been monitoring this forum and for the most part, the fixes are just about finished. So be patient as hopefully this will all be resolved soon....


That's basically what I was told when I called Tech Support the other night to "report" my audio sync problems. The tech looked up the database on this and said that they were aware of these issues. At least awareness is the first step in solving the problem so I'm optimistic.

I _did_ change the audio sync to SD from HD and it seems to have helped a bit. There is still the occasional sync or dropout problem, but pausing and using skip back generally solves this. The audio on The Academy Awards was generally good last night for me.

I'm using the HDMI output (but for Video only) into my set, an HP MD5880n 1080p display. I run audio from the optical cable to my audio processor, a Lexicon MC-8 (if this information adds to the data points).


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I've been lucky in that I only had the two reboots on my first day and none since while I was watching.

I have had a few audio dropouts but I have it synced for HD.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Well I use HDMI to, but if you hear it from me, James,Rob, Ron, Mike or Allen, it is very accurate information. Dish is proud of this receiver, both VIPs, and they should be. The ability to adapt to the future is what is so great. Yes, there are always issues or problems in the start. Name one industry that acquires new software and doesn't have problems. They got the 942 worked out with pretty good speed, and allot of testing went into this unit. Is it perfect, no, but it is about as close as you can get from the start. In a few months, this forum will be dead, sorry Chris. Maybe not. But they do pay attention to DBSTalk, was told that today as a matter of fact,, so your positive, negative, or just general feedback is read and taken to heart. They know how reliable this site is, they know how much all of you wanted to be the first of new technology, comes with a small price doesn't it. But I am pleased and looking for the future. But they do hear you, they are working hard, and the guys here will help you reach a satisfaction level that you will be happy with.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There will always be new people adopting a 622 into their homes, Jeff. While the people at E* area and will always be welcome at DBSTalk, the purpose of this forum goes beyond helping E* with 'bugs' - the primary purpose is to help DBSTalk members with their receivers.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

ooops


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Jeff McClellan said:


> Name one industry that acquires new software and doesn't have problems.


I worked in the 911 computer center for years (as a telco engineer) and software was never released for that system that had problems that we knew of. Of course, at that time the 911 software was done by Bell Labs (later Lucent) but even years latter (now) I believe (from talking to my friends that still work on 911) that is still true. And the 911 systems do get updates all the time to support new hardware and add new features (or interface with the call center's other software and hardware). An interesting sidenote, 911 systems run the Linux OS, the same OS that the new DISH receivers are using.

I think that is true in other very critical areas (like medical equipment, ACW (aircraft control and warning) hardware and software and a few other industries.

It is mainly the consumer industry that is very lacking in software quality control. I know someone that bought a car that cost almost $40,000 several years ago and, according to the dealer he took it to several times when he was having problems, required three software updates over the last two years. Now, that's sloppy quality control.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Oh.. I have seen it in more than just on the consumer side of the fence enough to say it is not just mainly on the consumer side of the fence. But I would agree with you Bill. The systems that you talk about do require a much higher quality level. One of the reasons why technology moves slower in certain sectors is because certain applications have to be very robust and highly document this fact. Some types of Medical equipment is a good example. 

In my previous company, I know for a fact that my last product was released without having the level of testing that it should have in my opinion. 

Then you have web apps that update on a monthly basis. Yes you want some stability but since you know that it will be updated frequently, you don't need the same assurances as you would with a mission critical piece of medical equipment.

When it comes to software quality. From my experience, it is all about trade offs and of course there is always room for improvement.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

The biggest issues I see are occasional reboots and audio falling out of sync after I bypass commercials via the yellow SKIP button. Then it would be nice to clean up screen centering of the EPG when viewed in 16x9 via HDMI hookup.

Still light years ahead of the 811.......Thank God!


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I had new type of reboot last night. I've been experiencing the black screen and static reboot problem since my 622 install. But last night while watching '24' the picture froze. A few seconds later screen went black and sound completely quiet. Within seconds the unit rebooted. With the other problem it usually waits a minute or two before rebooting. 

Since this was on 129 sat which only has a low 70's signal, I wonder if a momentary signal drop triggered it. Seems like 622 is very sensitive to signal drops if what other postings say is true. If that's the case, I would think a software fix would not be too difficult. Wonder when L353 will roll out. 

BTW, had another channel recording at the time. It stopped the recording at 20 minutes. Created a second recording with 0 minutes. Then a third recording finished the last 38 minutes of the program. Good to know the reboot doesn't totally screw things up, since I'm leaving for 12 days and have several recordings scheduled.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

Well all I know is it's a good thing that satellite tech has the inherent ability to even provide "updates" over the system because if it werent for that E* would be screwed. They'd *definitely* have to polish off their hardware better before it ever reached consumers hands.

Again they know darn well about 80% of the issues these receivers have when they send them out the door. It would be one thing if we were only dealing with certain incompatability issues when the unit was interacting with other components of a persons system. Like say a DD issue with only very select brands of a/v receivers for example. But these things like the bottom row of the guide being chopped off or picture shifted over, or caller ID flakiness or blank screen w/audio or 622 reboots etc. had to be known issues.

All I'm saying if the fixes to the issues are so close to happening, why dont they just hold off on the release of the receivers for another 45-60 days (or however long) until they are ironed out so the end user doesnt have to go through the adventure?

It's because they dont have to, thats why. The new subs normally wouldnt have reason to believe they'd have that in store, and the "old timer" subs keep coming back for more even though they've gone through it before and are basically ok with it, it would seem (myself included).


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Could it be fear?? fear of losing customer to Direct Tv because they were first out of the gate with local HD?? Is this the reason why Dish rushed the new VIP series of receivers??


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

tomcrown1 said:


> Could it be fear?? fear of losing customer to Direct Tv because they were first out of the gate with local HD?? Is this the reason why Dish rushed the new VIP series of receivers??


You bet thats part of it. Like with the 6000 way back when. I had one of the first ones that rolled off the line in June '00. When they first came out, they didnt have OTA functionality for about 6 more months. Tha wasnt a bug or anything, it was just that the OTA modules werent ready yet. You couldnt buy one until about the 1st of December. How many other HD receivers were ever realeased where a company said.. well it cant do OTA right now but it will be able to later?

But D*'s RCA DTC-100 had already been shipping for a while so E* had to get a plug and play HD receiver out there.. even if it was just for sat HD if nothing else.

I say plug and play because obviously E* had the 5000/mod combo out but if you didnt happen to have your own OTA digital tuner already, you couldnt use that concept anyway.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

But the reality is of the thread, is just to inform those who have one, that something is coming. Not as to why, my toenails didn't grow as perfect as someone else's. OK.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

Thats fine, Jeff, and appreciate the info. I dont mean to be ragging on anybody or anything. I'm just sayin after about a 2 year hiatus (I skipped the whole 811/921/942 generation), I see that it's still ssdd when it comes to this issue.

And I knew it would be. But I didnt come back for the would be virtues of the hardware.. I simply came back for some HD programming I cant really get anywhere else.

Besides, the literalist in me says... Yeah, either fixes are coming or they aint. But "aint" isnt an option from anyones POV at this stage. E*'s or the subs.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Totally understand DP1 and I am pretty sure Dish is aware of the past and is trying hard to set a new tone for the future. It doesn't hurt to remind them though, just as it doesn't hurt to remind you guys. Working together is really the only productive way to fix things. take care.


----------



## Jay in Atlanta (Mar 5, 2006)

I am new to the forum but figured I would share my experience thud far.

Configuation:

Dish 1000 plus a second for 61.5 Unfortuanatly the 1000 was installed and the 61.5 at the same time. Installer did not know one or the other would be fine. However, post intall found that I cannot pick up 129 on 1000 due to trees which is not uncommon I hear. Now for the unit. I like the old menus better, or at least I was used to so maybe that is why. So far the only glitch is the piture is a bit shaky on the HD channels once in a while. What is better is the off air tuner for local HD channels. Good lock at 60% plus. Old unit required 80% plus for a real good lock. Finnaly got the sound and picture synced up, don't ask me how, just tryed a few things. Manual is OK but is lacking on many issues. I keep hearing about a fiox for something, hopefully this picture being a bit shakey will fix. Wish it had 1080P as my Plazma does. DVR working fine, no probs there. Dish needs a good advanced config page, it would save them alot os CS calls. All for now.

Jay


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

In addition, if you have a good understanding of how things roll out and you don't want to play the game, you always have the option of waiting for a while before upgrading to new equipment.

Most of us that have the 622 installed now wanted to have the latest and greatest thing on the block so we ordered the first day it was possible. Some even placed their orders at 3:00am to get in front of the line. In my case I had never had an HD receiver or DVR so I was just waiting for the right time to upgrade. I was pretty sure there would be some initial problems with such a new box, but I was willing to take my chances and deal with the problems in order to get the latest techo toy. If you don't want to experience anything but solid performance from the hardware and software, never install something that has just become available.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Jay, have you checked these out.
http://www.dbstalk.com/622review/DBSTalkViP622Review.pdf

http://www.dbstalk.com/specsheets/RecordingPref_for_DualTunerReceivers3.pdf


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Jay in Atlanta said:


> ... Wish it had 1080P as my Plazma does...
> Jay


It doesn't matter that it doesn't have 1080p because nothing is being broadcast at 1080p. Let's give it about another year or two and see.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Plus most TVs can't even process true 1080p (supposedly most of them upconvert).

I'm not enjoying this effort by the TV guys to emulate the computer upgrade path. I shouldn't have to upgrade my TV every 3 years.......


----------



## tramahound (Mar 8, 2006)

AVSforum guy here. There's next to no 622 talk over there, but I heard this was the place to find info so here I am. 
My audio drop out issues seem to center on mostly the local HD channels especially Fox 5 NY. Watching 24 is not possible anymore. The audio drops out for about 1 second ever 3-5 seconds. It is horrible. I was told to reboot the box or change the channel or pause it, but this is on a recording so none of those will be of any help. I've confimed that it's the box or just local hd since my older box upstairs had absolutely no audio issues with the sd feed. I still have to try the hd channel on the upstairs tv. NBC had similar, but not nearly as bad problems last night. I also get audio sync problems and short drop outs when fast forwarding recorded content. I'm connected via component cables and the toslink cable for audio to my denon avr-3801. 
other than these issues the box seems fairly trouble-free considering how cutting edge it proports to be. Being a Tivo only household up until now I certainly don't find the UI to be very good, but they all can't be as good as tivo.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

:welcome_s tramahound
AVSForum is a sister site to DBSTalk ... It is good that you're finding the 622 talk here - that is by design. 

The audio and video issues seem to be well reported - thanks for adding your report.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

The New York Fox HD station is unwatchable again. American Idol was OK last Wednesday, but 24 is again plagued by problems, and last night's American Idol was also screwed up so it isn't a 24 only problem. I've given up on it and switched to the SD feed until they get their act together. NBC HD has been flawless (I didn't hear a single glitch during Deal or No Deal), and CBS has been OK for years.

C'Mon dish, PLEASE fix whatever is causing the problem. The wife annoyance factor is through the roof on this one....... I'm guessing it is broadcast related.... Any 211 users having problems also?


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

BobMurdoch said:


> The New York Fox HD station is unwatchable again. American Idol was OK last Wednesday, but 24 is again plagued by problems, and last night's American Idol was also screwed up so it isn't a 24 only problem. I've given up on it and switched to the SD feed until they get their act together. NBC HD has been flawless (I didn't hear a single glitch during Deal or No Deal), and CBS has been OK for years.
> 
> C'Mon dish, PLEASE fix whatever is causing the problem. The wife annoyance factor is through the roof on this one....... I'm guessing it is broadcast related.... Any 211 users having problems also?


The first few episodes of 24 on my 622 (recorded off the HD-LIL channel) were also unwatchable because of the audio skips and lip sync being off. Now I just reboot prior to recording (now record it OTA) and haven't had a problem. Bob, this might work for you until Dish gets their act together.


----------



## sdsanta (Feb 21, 2006)

last night I watched an eposode of CSI:Miami that I recorded off of the Dish CBS Local. No problems with Audio or Video that I noticed, and I recorded it on a cloudy night. I'm recording several programs to watch this weekend, I'll report any issues.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

Yeah, this audio OTA thing is weird... not sure if its Dish or the Networks...I think the networks, personally. American Idol last night was not coming out of center channel, but all commercials were perfect! This makes it look more like the broadcaster, not the 622 to me...

For those of you with audio probs, such as 24, did you notice the problem persisted in the commercials as well?


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

Is anyone else hearing buzzing or stuttering audio on the 622? It isn't constant but it happens often enough to be annoying. For example it happened several times on ABC news this morning. I'm not recording from OTA or even HD.

I never saw this behavior on my 942, is it time for me to call Dish about getting a replacement 622? (Yes, I'm still having random reboots too.)


----------



## Craigma (Feb 15, 2006)

I reported a bug to Dish about a recording problem and I wanted to see if anyone else has seen this.

I got up on a saturday morning and noticed my 622 was recording something. It was off but the single mode light was on and the red light next to it was on. I believe that means that it was recording. I tried to turn the box on and nothing happened. I finally reset the 622. After it was reset it started recording again. I tried to turn it on and it came on. 

Anyone else having power off recording problems?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Anything in your "My Recordings" list?
You can also scroll back on the "Schedule" to see recordings made.


----------



## Craigma (Feb 15, 2006)

James Long said:


> Anything in your "My Recordings" list?
> You can also scroll back on the "Schedule" to see recordings made.


The problem is not the recordings but the fact that the receiver would not let me turn it on while it was recording in "off" mode and recording. I need to try it again.


----------



## John Ashman (Feb 2, 2006)

The only bug I have with my 622 is the Echostar computer system that hasn't sent me one, even though it was paid for 5 weeks ago!


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

BobMurdoch said:


> The New York Fox HD station is unwatchable again. American Idol was OK last Wednesday, but 24 is again plagued by problems, and last night's American Idol was also screwed up so it isn't a 24 only problem. I've given up on it and switched to the SD feed until they get their act together. NBC HD has been flawless (I didn't hear a single glitch during Deal or No Deal), and CBS has been OK for years.
> 
> C'Mon dish, PLEASE fix whatever is causing the problem. The wife annoyance factor is through the roof on this one....... I'm guessing it is broadcast related.... Any 211 users having problems also?


Add me to the list of people who can verify what you said. Something about FOX HD (not OTA) is messing with the audio. All other HD stations (including the locals on the Dish) are fine, audiowise. Dish CSR said they are "aware of the problem and are working on it."

"24" and "American Idol" can't be watched with audio dropouts ruining it for me. And a little bit down the road "Prison Break" returns. C'mon Dish/Fox. Play nice together.

(Yes, I've switched the audio sync from HD to SD but it doesn't seem to help with the audio dropouts.)

L353 anyone?


----------

